# Acetone as a cleaner?



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Its been a while and its time to do the once a year elbow braker boat clean out. I've been reading about acetone as a cleaner..some use it some don't....like to hear some input/advice on the subject. Boat has the typcal rust marks from anchor chain, pliers. some blod stains here and there...I used comet w/bleach yesterday all day and some of it still there...used starbryte hull cleaner and looks better, but still...used some deck cleaners as well, but not that impressed. Rust aid worked somehow. Spider cracks are more noticeble now that i can see 'm clean ..what can I use to seal these cracks without much effort, meaning that I don't want to get into a huge project, but instead of a deck cleaner/ sealer type of product. 
Heard about acetone as a serious all around cleaner (but for plastics, i know it'll eat it up) . Also what kind of color restorer and wax would you recomend after its use (hull wax). resposnses appreciated in advance.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hope someone in the know responds to this. *


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would steer clear of acetone. Its a strong solvent and probably is not good for a gel-coat. For the rust, have you tried CLR? Ive never tried it on fiberglass but I see no reason it wouldnt work if left on for a while. The bleach should do the blood stains too, just have to let it sit for a while. Personally I would pour the bleach on and and scrub it real good with a stiff bristle brush and then just walk away for a couple of hours, and make sure theres plenty of direct sunlight. That will help cause the stains to fade out.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

starbrite hull cleaner for outside, make sure you wear rubber gloves it will burn, just read the bottle. For the inside i use clorine from penchapenny pool place on 9th ave and olive, mixed with starbrite deck cleaner with teflon, and a little soap so it will stick.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

DO NOT USE ACETONE!!!!! I used acetone as a cleaner while re-building three boats in a row. The stuff absorbs into your skin and doesn't leave your body fast. It builds up to toxic levels quickly and shuts down your kidneys. It takes months - literally for it to leave your body. I did not know this and continued using it for about a month. Ended up in the ER then ICU with kidney failure. No one tells you about how bad that stuff really is.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, you can put you pour a cup of sugar in acetone and actually taste the sugar when you put you hand in the acetone. Something about that just aint right. Its bad stuff.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Acetone will not hurt your gel coat. It will strip away any wax/grease/silicone, etc. It evaporates almost instantly. Laq thinner and denatured alchohol also work. MEK is another option, but its toxic as all get out. Does a number on central nervous system. 

Muratic acid dilluted with water works great on problem stains. I use it all the time. It also removes oxidized gel coat and will make your compounding/polish work a lot easier. Use eye protection, rubber gloves and a respirator when using any of these options. Get it at Lowes/HD. 

Spider cracks need to be opened up with a dremel tool. Fill with a marine grade filler and apply gel coat over the repair area. You will need to sand the filler with 180-320 grit and then about an inch outside the repair area with 600 grit. Spraying your gel coat will make a nicer repair and make sure you add wax to it so it will cure. Tinting is a challenge. Best left to a pro.
After gel coat cures, compound a polish. If you brushed it on, you will need to wetsand it smooth prior to compound and polish.

If you need a contractor, give me a call.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the feedback....I sure had to use acetone to see it for myself..and I tell you what, that acetone is got some character of its own...like said it evevorates almost on the spot, BUT it cleans...as far cleaning the whole boat with it?...not sure!..I love my kidneys enough I guess..but I used it for some hard to come out scuffs. FOr the rest I ended up buying some 3m products wax and clean, paste wax , some starbrite deck celaner with ptef and for the regualr wash for the weekend I' ll try the marine polish with ptef..not bad I thought...oh and I got me some marine tex epoxy to patch some nicks and such...I have to admit that after two days of playing with all these chemicals I got some internally chemically imbalance so my respects for those of you that are in the detailing restore biz. safety first and do not recomend to play with that acetone, use heavy duty gloves if anything...acetone as a cleaner is some mad stuff. Now that I think about it, just dont know how women clean poish their nails with that thing.
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Capt Joe (Oct 3, 2007)

A product I have used with real good results is a cleaner called 'Barkeepers Friend'. You can find it in the cleaning supply section of Wal-Mart.....around where the Comet, etc is displayed.

Barkeepers Friend comes in a powder, like Comet, and a liquid. I've had better luck with the powder. It takes off rust and other stains very well. For rust that isn't too bad, just sprinkle some on the stain after you wet the area, scrub it with a brush or even a wash rag, let it sit for a minute or so and then rinse. The stain will most likely be gone. If the stain is tougher, make up a paste and apply it to the stain. Let it sit for a few minutes then scrub it and wash. I've found very few stains that it won't take off.

One of the toughest tasks in cleaning my toys is the imbedded road grime that I get on the fiberglass exterior of our motorhome. I have found the Barkeepers Friend works very well for those areas as well as the black streaks that form when rain water washes off the roof and the associated grime that has settled up there. At times, when the MH is REAL dirty, I just use a good wash brush on an extended pole and sprinkle BK Friend on the brush after I wet the brush...then proceed to wash the MH. 

Also have some good luck with using the Totally Awesome cleaner available at places like Dollar Tree, Dollar General, etc. (Really inexpensive!!!) I use it straight from a spray bottle on a wet brush and rinse the brush between scrubbings.

Good Luck with your cleanup. Lot of work involved but it's the kind of thing that gives a lot of satisfaction when you are finished. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Capt Joe is right on about Bar Keepers Friend, good stuff. In fact I just bought a new box today at Wal=mart for $1.98., 21 oz. It will work on a multitude of sins.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tip...I have to get me some of that Bar Keepers Friend ...2 bucks..can't beat that. Nice.


----------

